# Where to buy a used LCD TV?



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a student living in Dubai, and am bringing back my PS3 from my home country this Sunday. The next step is to buy an LCD TV. My budget is around 1000 AED, give or take a couple hundred. I've searched online, and new 32" LCDs are in that price range, but I think I could probably get 40" used LCDs for the same as well. 

Therefore, anyone recommend a good place or website to search for used LCD TVs in Dubai? (I generally prefer Samsung btw.)


----------



## Bluburd (Jan 8, 2012)

Have you looked at dubizzle.com it's buying and selling stuff through online advertising.


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

Check out Carrefour. I was looking on Dubizzle for 42" TVs and the cheapest I found were around 1500 *USED*. I went to Carrefour and found a *BRAND NEW* 42" for 1349 (after you take into account the 150 AED coupon for your next purchase).

They also have really cheap Changhong branded TVs at Dragonmart. I recall seeing a 50" Plasma for 1899. I tried Googling the brand but there is not many reviews in English. Some say it's a high quality brand with huge name recognition in China, others say you get what you pay for.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

fudzzz said:


> I'm a student living in Dubai, and am bringing back my PS3 from my home country this Sunday. The next step is to buy an LCD TV. My budget is around 1000 AED, give or take a couple hundred. I've searched online, and new 32" LCDs are in that price range, but I think I could probably get 40" used LCDs for the same as well.
> 
> Therefore, anyone recommend a good place or website to search for used LCD TVs in Dubai? (I generally prefer Samsung btw.)


Check Souq[dot]com which you can bargain for it.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

There's a big market for used electronics and furniture in Deira some where near fish roundabout. Just reach there and they will catch you.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Dubizzle.com seems to be pretty good.

And I just realized that the Dubai Shopping Festival is currently underway. I hope to reach Dubai today. Do all major electronics stores participate in DSF 2012 or are there certain locations that are particular to DSF shopping?


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

almost every electronics chain participates in it, however i have heard that they markup the price and then give a discount, but i am not too sure.

I'd tell you to go for a new one than a used. 

Happy gaming!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------

